# Anyone use RoofWalk services before?



## MyRoofGuy (Feb 3, 2011)

Hi there, 

has anyone ever used the services of "RoofWalk" before... they use satellite imaging similar to Eagleview but with several other satellite providers and provide detailed info similar to Xactimate along with itemized materials list for $40 a home... allegedly guaranteeing results or money back... just wanted to get everyone's input... offered here in North Carolina just to let everyone know.


----------



## charlotteroofers (Oct 4, 2010)

Yes Roofwalk is very similar to Eagleview but I like it better. I use roofers411 for residential because it is more cost effective and is a flat price. Eagleview and the other companies charge too much for a basic report so I usually do all my measuring by hand if the roof is walkable but here in the charlotte and lake norman areas of NC there are alot of "mini mansions" that would require an assist to measure safely so I value my life and pay $50 for a report.


charlotte nc roofing contractors | mooresville nc roofers


----------



## siddle (Apr 12, 2011)

Even though it is similar to Eagleview I prefer Roofwalk. Roofwalk provides you with 'Street View Image', where as Eagleview does not. And the best thing is we don't need to Sign a Contract or Deposit Money every month to Get the Best Price.
____________________

Absolute Steel— Steel building and carport kits with nationwide jobsite delivery. Easy DIY—America’s easiest to install building system. Watch the video & see for yourself.


----------

